# Geo Guesser



## wa-loaf (May 22, 2013)

Drops you randomly around the world in google street view. You have to guess where you are.

http://geoguessr.com/


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

Wow, I'm (not surprisingly) pretty bad at this:

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...nZSI6ZmFsc2UsImNoYWxsZW5nZVNjb3JlIjpudWxsfQ==


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 23, 2013)

Just using the sit and spin method:
http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...uZ2UiOmZhbHNlLCJjaGFsbGVuZ2VTY29yZSI6bnVsbH0=

Moving around to find street signs and stuff and then googling can help improve your score.

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...lbmdlIjpmYWxzZSwiY2hhbGxlbmdlU2NvcmUiOm51bGx9


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

Did slightly better on my second go:

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...nZSI6ZmFsc2UsImNoYWxsZW5nZVNjb3JlIjpudWxsfQ==

:lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Just using the sit and spin method:
> http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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%3D
> 
> Moving around to find street signs and stuff and then googling can help improve your score.



I figured Googling would be cheating, though I was awfully tempted!


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2013)

At least your guys are guessing on the right continent! lol


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> At least your guys are guessing on the right continent! lol



Post up your results!


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2013)

That's more fun that I thought it would be. I suck though. I tried not to look too much ... find street signs, langauge, mountain or ocean, etc. i got like 5800 points.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I figured Googling would be cheating, though I was awfully tempted!



Yeah I think you have to avoid Googling. Sit & Spin would be the best way because I'm sure if I spent enough time futzing aroun dI could find it.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2013)

from_the_NEK;781257Moving around to find street signs and stuff and then googling can help improve your score.

[URL said:
			
		

> http://www.geoguessr.com?v=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[/URL]



This has been my method without the googling part. I learned that Australia looks a lot like the southwest and south Africa except they drive on the other side of the street. There are some really nice beach houses in Norway. Alaska seems to come up a lot.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2013)

7000 points just sit & spin method -- http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...uZ2UiOmZhbHNlLCJjaGFsbGVuZ2VTY29yZSI6bnVsbH0=


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

I used Google to cheat, and did pretty good, except for the epic fail on the last one! :lol:

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...lbmdlIjpmYWxzZSwiY2hhbGxlbmdlU2NvcmUiOm51bGx9


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> 7000 points just sit & spin method -- http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6NzEyMiwidmVyc2lvbiI6MSwicm91bmRzIjpbWyJyb3VuZCIsImxhdCIsImxuZyIsImdMYXQiLCJnTG5nIiwiY0xhdCIsW251bGxdLCJjTG5nIixbbnVsbF0sInBvaW50cyJdLFsxLC0yNy4yNzczMzYsLTUyLjMyNjk1NSwxOS42NDI1ODc1MzQwMTMwNDYsLTE1Ni4wOTM3NSwwLDAsMjI2XSxbMiw0NC42MDkyOTUsLTExMi40ODU4NzcwMDAwMDAwMiw0Mi44MTE1MjE3NDUwOTc4OCwtMTA2Ljg3NSwwLDAsMjQ0M10sWzMsMTguMjM4MzI2LC05MS4zOTc0OTIsMjMuMDc5NzMxNzYyNDQ5ODc4LC0xMDEuNDI1NzgxMjUsMCwwLDIxMjZdLFs0LC0xNy4xNjgxMzcsMTQxLjc2NjgzMzAwMDAwMDAyLDMyLjAyNjcwNjI5MzMzNjE0LC05OC43MDExNzE4NzUsMCwwLDEzM10sWzUsMzkuMDk5MzMyLC0zLjE3ODU5Nzk5OTk5OTk2NTQsNDYuMzE2NTg0MTgxODIyMTgsMy4yNTE5NTMxMjUsMCwwLDIxOTRdXSwiaXNDaGFsbGVuZ2UiOmZhbHNlLCJjaGFsbGVuZ2VTY29yZSI6bnVsbH0%3D



I think "driving around" is part of the fun.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I think "driving around" is part of the fun.



Same here.


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2013)

Pure luck

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3Rh...lbmdlIjpmYWxzZSwiY2hhbGxlbmdlU2NvcmUiOm51bGx9


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2013)

Not bad for sitting and spinning.

http://www.geoguessr.com?v=eyJ0b3RhbFBvaW50cyI6NzM3OCwidmVyc2lvbiI6MSwicm91bmRzIjpbWyJyb3VuZCIsImxhdCIsImxuZyIsImdMYXQiLCJnTG5nIiwiY0xhdCIsW251bGxdLCJjTG5nIixbbnVsbF0sInBvaW50cyJdLFsxLDQ4LjUyMjQ3NywxNy40NTQzNzkwMDAwMDAwMTcsNTAuNzM2NDU1MTM3MDEwNjY1LDE5Ljk1MTE3MTg3NSwwLDAsMjYzMF0sWzIsLTIyLjE1MzA0NCwtNTAuNDg0MjIwOTk5OTk5OTksLTE1LjYyMzAzNjgzMTUyODI1MiwtNTcuMzA0Njg3NSwwLDAsMjE3M10sWzMsMzEuMTkxNTE5LC04Mi4xNDE4NTA5OTk5OTk5Nyw0MS41MDg1NzcyOTc0MzkzNSwtNzIuNzczNDM3NSwwLDAsMjA2NF0sWzQsLTE5Ljk3NjI5OCwyMy40MjgxMzMwMDAwMDAwMDMsLTIyLjkxNzkyMjkzNjE0NjAzLDEzNC42NDg0Mzc1LDAsMCwzMzddLFs1LDQ3LjQ1Njc4NCwyMi4zNzE2ODA5OTk5OTk5NjcsLTIzLjg4NTgzNzY5OTg2MTk5LDEyNy4yNjU2MjUsMCwwLDE3NF1dLCJpc0NoYWxsZW5nZSI6ZmFsc2UsImNoYWxsZW5nZVNjb3JlIjpudWxsfQ%3D%3D


----------



## ctenidae (May 23, 2013)

12,412

I got super lucky on one- there was a Sol beer truck in the picture, so I picked a spot in Mexico, pure guess, a click from the default map zoom, and it was 52 km away!


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

I just spent way too much time "driving" around looking for clues, and ended up pinpointing the exact spot, without using google.  It said I was 0.002km off.  I'm so proud of myself... :lol:

Thanks for killing my productivity, wa-loaf.  As if I needed a new distraction...


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

15173, sit and spin. The last two are definitely "difficult" without moving and take a commited guesses .

http://url.geoguessr.com/7sx


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

My best non-google score, but not sitting and spinning.

15796


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> 15173, sit and spin. The last two are definitely "difficult" without moving and take a commited guesses .
> 
> http://url.geoguessr.com/7sx



How the hell did you get so close just sitting and spinning?  My score was only 7993

I guess I suck at this.. :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

LIke I said, some *really* lucky guesses on that one.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

Nailed 4 of 5 but got screwed on the forth pick, got the latitude right, just not the continent 

http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Nailed 4 of 5 but got screwed on the forth pick, got the latitude right, just not the continent
> 
> http://www.geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D



I clicked on your link and it gave me a challenge of competing with you:
http://www.geoguessr.com/?v=eyJ0b3R...uZ2UiOnRydWUsImNoYWxsZW5nZVNjb3JlIjoxMTMyOX0=


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2013)

Those two lane roads in the middle of desert are the toughest ones. Could be just about anywhere.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Thanks for killing my productivity, wa-loaf.  As if I needed a new distraction...



You're welcome ...


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Those two lane roads in the middle of desert are the toughest ones. Could be just about anywhere.



I've gotten dropped on a dirt road in the middle of the woods a couple times, no signs, no houses. Just guess and go.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I've gotten dropped on a dirt road in the middle of the woods a couple times, no signs, no houses. Just guess and go.



I got dropped on a beach.  No roads, I couldn't do anything but spin around.  There was some poor kid with his lower torso running about 2 feet in front of his upper torso...


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2013)

Gravel roads with conifers around narrow it down to the Nordic region, but that's still pretty vague. Most of Australia could be anywhere from Arizona to Helena, Arkansas. If you get lucky and spot a road sign or store, you can at lest get the language. I was convinced I had a spot in Portugal, but it turned out to be Brazil. Statistically, I suppose a Portuguese sign is actually more likely to be in Brazil...


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I clicked on your link and it gave me a challenge of competing with you:
> http://www.geoguessr.com/?v=eyJ0b3R...uZ2UiOnRydWUsImNoYWxsZW5nZVNjb3JlIjoxMTMyOX0=



Yea, I got like 7700 on that challenge...


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Gravel roads with conifers around narrow it down to the Nordic region, but that's still pretty vague. Most of Australia could be anywhere from Arizona to Helena, Arkansas. If you get lucky and spot a road sign or store, you can at lest get the language. I was convinced I had a spot in Portugal, but it turned out to be Brazil. Statistically, I suppose a Portuguese sign is actually more likely to be in Brazil...



Are you moving around, or just spinning around in the spot you're dropped?  Figuring out what side of the road they drive on separates Australia from Arizona at least...


----------



## o3jeff (May 24, 2013)

I got lucky once and there was a bus that said Barcelona Transportation and was by some water, guessed it within 2 blocks!


----------



## marcski (May 24, 2013)

I got Times Square.  I ended up being 0.045 km away.


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

12485 points (sit and spin)
Guess C = 
Guess D = :-o

http://geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFB...4NTQ3MzU0NTc4NDk5LC0xMDIuNTI0NDE0MDYyNV1dfQ==


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Are you moving around, or just spinning around in the spot you're dropped?  Figuring out what side of the road they drive on separates Australia from Arizona at least...



I've used a combination of tactics. I find clicking no more than 4 or 5 spans away provides the highest level of satisfaction if you get close, but lowest level of disappointment if  you're 1000 km off or so. unfortunately, most of the world is actually uninhabited, so unless you know your trees and rocks exceptionally well, you need some sort of humanity to make  anything more than a half assed guess.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> 12485 points (sit and spin)
> Guess C =
> Guess D = :-o
> 
> http://geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFB...4NTQ3MzU0NTc4NDk5LC0xMDIuNTI0NDE0MDYyNV1dfQ==



How the hell did you figure out D?  I thought I was relatively close, but you were almost right on top of it.  I was equally as bad on C...

http://geoguessr.com/?v=eyJ0b3RhbFB...nZSI6dHJ1ZSwiY2hhbGxlbmdlU2NvcmUiOjEyNDg1fQ==


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

I was thinking "desert island". and they like to throw in those islands off the west coast of Africa (hence my guess with C).


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> I was thinking "desert island". and they like to through in those islands off the west coast of Africa (hence my guess with C).



That was the first time I ever came across one of the islands off of Africa.

Seems like I get a lot in Russia, which are the worst... even if you get the right country you could still be thousands of kms off...
http://geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFB...sNDYuMTk1MDQyMTA4NjYwMTU0LDQyLjUzOTA2MjVdXX0=


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

And it is really hard to Google in Russian (if you are playing that way)  .


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Seems like I get a lot in Russia, which are the worst... even if you get the right country you could still be thousands of kms off...
> http://geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D



Hey, I tried to put all 5 in Russia but only two of them were


----------



## wa-loaf (May 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Seems like I get a lot in Russia, which are the worst... even if you get the right country you could still be thousands of kms off...



I think it just seems to start hitting one area hard before moving on. I had a ton of hits in Alaska and Australia at the start.


----------



## ctenidae (May 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> That was the first time I ever came across one of the islands off of Africa.
> 
> Seems like I get a lot in Russia, which are the worst... even if you get the right country you could still be thousands of kms off...
> http://geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFB...sNDYuMTk1MDQyMTA4NjYwMTU0LDQyLjUzOTA2MjVdXX0=



I completely randomly picked a spot in Russia for B, and was 9km north of where you picked. On E, only 16 KM away. But I thought the Mexican one was in Australia- it wasn't letting me click around anywhere, so I went based on red earth...


----------



## from_the_NEK (May 24, 2013)

32,393 using a bit of moving around and Google. The last one is easy.

http://geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D


----------



## bvibert (May 25, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> 32,393 using a bit of moving around and Google. The last one is easy.
> 
> http://geoguessr.com/?s=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%3D



 Nice!


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2013)

This one took some moving around and googling.  The first one was a pain.  32,387

http://geoguessr.com/?s=eyJ0b3RhbFB...zMDEwMDIzOTI0OSwtMTUwLjI0Nzc3ODg5MjUxNzFdXX0=


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 18, 2013)

Bring back this fun game.

You can set it up with a time limit now.

I scored 8490 on the following challenge with a 30 time limit.

http://url.geoguessr.com/5wmf


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 18, 2013)

11777 for this one

http://url.geoguessr.com/5wmu


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bring back this fun game.
> 
> You can set it up with a time limit now.
> 
> ...



I got 8103, close.. ish


----------



## bvibert (Dec 20, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I got 8103, close.. ish



Oops, that was actually for this one, not very close:



from_the_NEK said:


> 11777 for this one
> 
> http://url.geoguessr.com/5wmu


----------



## Zand (Dec 21, 2013)

My goodness... I'll probably never do something productive again in my life...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 24, 2013)

Zand said:


> My goodness... I'll probably never do something productive again in my life...




The time limited challenges really help you avoid getting sucked into one game for a long period of time.
30 second time limit – 13114pts
http://url.geoguessr.com/5Doz


----------



## Zand (Dec 29, 2013)

from_the_NEK said:


> The time limited challenges really help you avoid getting sucked into one game for a long period of time.
> 30 second time limit – 13114pts
> http://url.geoguessr.com/5Doz



Key words: One game. It doesn't stop me from playing 50 more times afterwards


----------

